
Air France Jet Hit Water Largely Intact, Investigators Say - hko
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124654219866085907.html
======
amichail
Why are air crash investigations so newsworthy?

People should know by now that air travel is much safer than car travel, so
this won't affect their safety in any tangible way.

Perhaps this is more about a fascination with flight? Most people would like
to learn to fly if they could?

~~~
quizbiz
I think it's more about a fascination with a puzzle that is very difficult to
solve. 200+ don't normally die at once without any explanation as to root
cause.

~~~
amichail
So if a mysterious train accident kills the same number, people would be just
as interested in that puzzle?

~~~
quizbiz
If the train disappeared and most of the bodies could not be found, then yes.

------
TweedHeads
No mayday call? How weird...

~~~
brc
Not at all : pilots are so busy trying to get the aircraft under control they
may not have had time to issue a Mayday. We don't know the time period between
loss of control and impact, we don't know much at all.

